# Little Creatures Style



## PSB (13/7/07)

Can anyone help me out with a K&K recipe for a beer that mimics the Little Creatures style. My son brought some homw with him from uni and I cannot believe the aromatic fruitiness of it. Can it be reproduced by K&K ? Your advice would be welcomed.
:beer:


----------



## simpletotoro (13/7/07)

PSB said:


> Can anyone help me out with a K&K recipe for a beer that mimics the Little Creatures style. My son brought some homw with him from uni and I cannot believe the aromatic fruitiness of it. Can it be reproduced by K&K ? Your advice would be welcomed.
> :beer:


hi try this...is as close as i can get
BEER TYPE: Coopers Pale Ale /LCPA 
METHOD: Kit and kilo
INGREDIENTS: Tin: Coopers Pale Ale (1.7kg)

Sugars: 750g Light Dried Malt*, 250g dextrose, 


Hops: CASCADE HOPS 14G @10 mins
AMARILLO HOPS 10G @10 mins
CASCADE HOPS 14G @ FLAME OUT
AMARILLO HOPS 10G @ FLAME OUT

SPECIALTY GRAINS.STEEPED FOR 25 MINS CRYSTAL MALT 250G +CARAPILS 100G FOR HEAD RETENTION 

Yeast: safale US 56 yeast 11.5g (18/c)#


NOTE:MAKE SURE YOU BOIL THE RESULTING LIQUID FROM THE SPECIALTY GRAINS FOR 15 MINS OR SO TO KILL ANY NASTIES
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## PSB (13/7/07)

simpletotoro said:


> hi try this...is as close as i can get
> BEER TYPE: Coopers Pale Ale /LCPA
> METHOD: Kit and kilo
> INGREDIENTS: Tin: Coopers Pale Ale (1.7kg)
> ...




Thanks Simpletotro for your help

what does this mean?

Hops: CASCADE HOPS 14G @10 mins
AMARILLO HOPS 10G @10 mins
CASCADE HOPS 14G @ FLAME OUT
AMARILLO HOPS 10G @ FLAME OUT


----------



## Inge (13/7/07)

Definitely, but you will need hops, specifically cascade and chinook. LPCA is an American pale ale, so check out the APA thread in flavour of the week for more information.

Your local homebrew shop should sell 100g bags of hops for about 5 dollars. A simple K + K for a LCPA would be something like this:

Can Cooper's Pale Ale beer kit, kilo of dried light malt extract, cascade for flavour, and some chinook to throw in towards the end of the boil. 

Should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## simpletotoro (13/7/07)

PSB said:


> Thanks Simpletotro for your help
> 
> what does this mean?
> 
> ...



hi
this is what you do ok..
take 250 g LDM add it to 1 1/2 litres of water bring to the boil in a saucepan or to the liquid you got from your specialty grains (note boil this liquid from specialty grains vigorously for 10-15 mins first though)....(watch for boil over... do not walk away from it ) when it boils turn down heat till its a rolling boil...not vigorous just ticking over... bung in your first lot of cascade hops(14g) and amarillo hops(10g) rolling boil for another 10 mins turn off heat (if using electic stove remove from heat ) then add your next lot of cascade hops (14g) and 
amarillo hops (10g) ...put lid on saucepan and immerse pot in chilled water bath to cool the whole thing down (do not lift the lid ...if you want to see how hot the liquid is inside pot feel the side...you may have to repeat the water bath several times to cool it down then add to you fermenter with other sugars ..tin of goo cool to pitching temp (in this case 18-20/c )...pitch yeast ...ferment at 16-20/c till ready... bottle then drink 
any other questions feel free to ask ok
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## Mr Bond (13/7/07)

No amarillo in LCPA.

Safest bet would be a Grumpys Boston Cream for a K'n'K equivalent.


----------



## simpletotoro (13/7/07)

hi again try this link to see another post on adding hops to a brew 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=15323&hl=
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## 0M39A (14/7/07)

as Mr Bond said, no amarillo in lcpa. cascade and chinook is what you need.

grab a basic pale ale can, 1kg light malt, 200g of light crystal and some cascade and chinook hops.

steep the crystal for half an hour in 2L or so of 70C water. rinse the grain, and in the resulting liquor boil 20g of cascade and 20g of chinook for half an hour, then right at the end add another 20g of cascade, then strain and add to the carboy with the can and the 1kg malt. fill to 23L and ferment with us-05 yeast.

should give you something similar.


----------



## mark_m (14/7/07)

As a starting point, try an ESB APA "paint tin" kit. Check use by date, make sure it's fresh & use the us56 yeast under the lid.
From there you can add hops or grains to taste.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Batz (14/7/07)

0M39A said:


> as Mr Bond said, no amarillo in lcpa. cascade and chinook is what you need.



I don't know why people insist LCPA has chinook

Batz


----------



## braufrau (14/7/07)

This is what brewcraft suggest ....

LITTLE CREATURES
PALE ALE
Black Rock Pilsner Blonde 
#15 brewblend
150g wheat 
*Safale US-56 yeast
15g Cascade finishing hops
10g Willamette finishing hops
20 litres

Don't know what's in the brewblend but its probably not very exotic.
The finishing hops are like tea bags. You steep them in some water and then dump them.
But simpletoro's idea will give a better result.

If you don't have a brewcraft nearby or think they are anathema then I'm 
sure you local HBS could fix you up with something similar.

There's a long thread on grumpy's where someone from LC volunteers info. and there
is no chinook and no willamette either for that matter.


----------



## Ross (14/7/07)

Batz said:


> I don't know why people insist LCPA has chinook
> 
> Batz



This old post from Grumpys by an employee of the Company would be a fairly good reason  

"Name: Little Creatures Brewery
Date: 30-08-04 10:59

No chinook in the boil, only in whole hop flower form in the hop back. Cascade whole hop flowers along with it. You wont find either of the strains that we use here in Australia as we bring them in specifically for our own use. They do come from Portland Oregan and they are vacume sealed and stay in a customs controlled quarantine on site in the brewery. Even if anyone could get somone to send them some from ther US customs would be right on to it. Even after we have used them the go into special bins and customs comes and takes them away for disposal." 

Edit: & a little more brew info here:

"Name: Little Creatures Brewery
Date: 27-08-04 10:34

We use cascades and goldings in the kettle and whole hop flowers (which is the hard part), in our hopback. IBU is 35ish. Quantities and the rest are under lock and key. Have fun,. "

Cheers Ross


----------



## PSB (14/7/07)

simpletotoro said:


> hi
> this is what you do ok..
> take 250 g LDM add it to 1 1/2 litres of water bring to the boil in a saucepan or to the liquid you got from your specialty grains (note boil this liquid from specialty grains vigorously for 10-15 mins first though)....(watch for boil over... do not walk away from it ) when it boils turn down heat till its a rolling boil...not vigorous just ticking over... bung in your first lot of cascade hops(14g) and amarillo hops(10g) rolling boil for another 10 mins turn off heat (if using electic stove remove from heat ) then add your next lot of cascade hops (14g) and
> amarillo hops (10g) ...put lid on saucepan and immerse pot in chilled water bath to cool the whole thing down (do not lift the lid ...if you want to see how hot the liquid is inside pot feel the side...you may have to repeat the water bath several times to cool it down then add to you fermenter with other sugars ..tin of goo cool to pitching temp (in this case 18-20/c )...pitch yeast ...ferment at 16-20/c till ready... bottle then drink
> ...



Thanks so much for explaining this for me. It sounds simple enough and I will give it a go


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/07)

here are 2 LCPA recipes ive collected. yet to try

*LCPA (Dr Smurto's) * 
1 tin Morgans Stockmans Draught
1.5 kg of Coopers Pale Malt Extract (Liquid)
15g of Cascade pellets - 15min
10g Cluster pellets - 15 min
US56 Yeast.
12g of Chinook Pellets (dry hopped). 

*LCPA clone (sort of)*
Morgans Stockmans Draught 
1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid) 
250g of light crystal
12g of Chinook pellets & on heat for 15 Minutes with Malt and can of Draught. 
US56 Yeast. 
30g of Cascade Pellets (dry hopped at rack).

Or use amarillo all the way 20g at 15, 5 and dry hop (not really a lcpa if u use amarillo)


----------



## Hutch (14/7/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> *LCPA clone (sort of)*
> Morgans Stockmans Draught
> 1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid)
> 250g of light crystal
> ...



this recipe's closest to the mark IMO. I've made a few partial LCPA clones, and the Cascade/Chinook combination is pretty close to the mark. Don't go overboard with the Chinook - 12g for a 5 minute boil, and a whole HEAP of Cascade in the boil and dry-hop works well.

Amarillo and Willemette will give you something quite different to LCPA style, though fantastic in their own right.
Willemette has a very interesting character and also works well with Cascade.


----------



## bconnery (14/7/07)

Batz said:


> I don't know why people insist LCPA has chinook
> 
> Batz



Or this could have something to do with it... (Pretty much the same info, but right from the source as it were)

http://www.littlecreatures.com.au/abouthops/


----------



## discoloop (14/7/07)

Just adding another clone LCPA recipe to the list. I've tried this one and it came out fairly close.

1 x Coopers Australaian Pale Ale kit
1kg Light Dry Malt Extract
250g Dextrose
1 x Morgans Cascade hops 'teabag', steeped 10 minutes then thown into fermenter (bag and all)
1 x Morgans Cascade hops 'teabag', dry-hopped.

It takes about two to three months to come good, but it's a winner after then!


----------



## blue (14/7/07)

How about another one. I tried this a couple of months ago turned out great
pale ale 

Dry hopped with 25 grams of Cascade in secondary. Used safale yeast.

It was ready to drink in two weeks after bottling

Regard Blue


----------



## blackbock (14/7/07)

If LCPA DOESN'T have Chinook in it I'll eat my hat. It stands out like the proverbial dog's... in a good way of course.


----------



## PSB (14/7/07)

Thanks to everyone who has responded to my iitial query.

I just love this forum because no matter what your question or problem, there is always a heap of people who are willing to give advice in a non judgemental way. 

Congratulations AHB. You are a winner.


----------



## citizensnips (14/7/07)

Being a new brewer this thread has given me alot of headaches with my method of brewing. I do not understand the whole process of boiling. Does it really make your beer that much better than if you use cool boiled water to mix it together? 
Are there any good sites or documents that give a detailed outline to the process of boiling for the novice, i have too many questions. 
Cheers


----------



## 0M39A (14/7/07)

the only advantage to boiling your water to fill your carboy with is that its cleaner than tap water and will give you less chance of infection.

the main reason home brewers do boils is to boil hops to give extra bitterness/flavour/aroma.

its a very simple process. 

to do a mini boil, just take a nice big pot, fill with a few litres of water, some malt extract, and then once boiling, add hops.

depending on what you are aiming for, you boil hops for different amounts of time.

for bitterness, 60minutes is good.
flavour, 20-30 minutes is the best
and for aroma, 5-0 minutes (where zero minutes means you add them as you take the pot off the head while the wort is still hot).

if you are still a kit + kilo brewer, give this method a go. you will be amazed at just how great a beer you can really make from doing something so simple.

once you have given it a try, you're practically doing extract brewing.

the best thing about making beer this way is *you* control what bitterness and flavour your beer will have.

from extract brewing, you can then step up to all grain, but thats a different kettle of fish


----------



## simpletotoro (15/7/07)

blackbock said:


> If LCPA DOESN'T have Chinook in it I'll eat my hat. It stands out like the proverbial dog's... in a good way of course.


ok i' m givin' the old chinook a go ...whats the go ...say 12g cascade @15 mins, 12 g chinook @ 15 mins same for aromra at flame out ...you think this would be the ok yeah? (add all the other stuff of course..tin of goo, sugar etc..)
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## blackbock (15/7/07)

Simpletorotoro - I am unable to advise on chinook aroma additions, I've only ever used it to bitter, in combination with Willamette for later additions (that worked well.) 

If Little Creatures use Chinook for late additions, it obviously works well that way too. Either way you will definitely notice its presence. I love the stuff, can't get enough of it!


----------



## Ross (15/7/07)

simpletotoro said:


> ok i' m givin' the old chinook a go ...whats the go ...say 12g cascade @15 mins, 12 g chinook @ 15 mins same for aromra at flame out ...you think this would be the ok yeah? (add all the other stuff of course..tin of goo, sugar etc..)
> cheers simpletotoro



I'd stick to flame out for the chinook - the flowers are added to their hopback not the boil, I believe.

cheers Ross


----------



## siblesworth (15/7/07)

G'day! I recently had success with this reasonably simple recipe found in a magazine at my local HBS (with some slight modifications):

Coopers Premium Selection Traditional Draught 1.7kg
Thomas Coopers Wheat Malt Extract 1.5kg
Dextrose 300g
50g Cascade pellets 6% AAU
Safale US-56 / US-05 American Ale Yeast 11.5g

Delicious!


----------



## PSB (15/7/07)

siblesworth said:


> G'day! I recently had success with this reasonably simple recipe found in a magazine at my local HBS (with some slight modifications):
> 
> Coopers Premium Selection Traditional Draught 1.7kg
> Thomas Coopers Wheat Malt Extract 1.5kg
> ...



Thanks for the recipe

When and how do you add the hops?


----------



## siblesworth (16/7/07)

PSB said:


> Thanks for the recipe
> 
> When and how do you add the hops?



From my log:

_Hop process 60 minute boil. Brought 2 litres of water to the boil, added 15g at 1 hour, added 15g at 45 minutes, and added 20g at 55 minutes._

Next time (due to knewly acquired knowledge) I'd do a much shorter boil of 20 minutes and add 15g at 20 minutes, 15g at 10 minutes and 15g at 2 minutes.

Good luck with it!


----------



## PSB (17/7/07)

siblesworth said:


> From my log:
> 
> _Hop process 60 minute boil. Brought 2 litres of water to the boil, added 15g at 1 hour, added 15g at 45 minutes, and added 20g at 55 minutes._
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice.
I will try the same


----------

